# Expired spouse visa - enter as tourist?



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

My husband (British) and I (SA) lived in South Africa for a few years, but then moved to the UK. My husband's spouse visa had subsequently expired, and there was no point for us to renew it.

We'll be visiting South Africa again soon, at which time my husband plans to enter SA as a tourist, (with the expired spouse visa in his passport). We'll be arriving on separate flights due to some other commitments. Would he have any issues entering the country in this manner?


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

The spouse visa gave him temporary residence while you were living in SA. There's no requirement to renew a visa if you're no longer living in SA, so no problem to enter and get a 90 day tourist stamp.


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

Visit the South African Embassy close to you or VFS office if any, let him apply for a Relative visa if you have your marriage certificate with you.




JS123 said:


> My husband (British) and I (SA) lived in South Africa for a few years, but then moved to the UK. My husband's spouse visa had subsequently expired, and there was no point for us to renew it.
> 
> We'll be visiting South Africa again soon, at which time my husband plans to enter SA as a tourist, (with the expired spouse visa in his passport). We'll be arriving on separate flights due to some other commitments. Would he have any issues entering the country in this manner?


----------



## JS123 (Jul 23, 2014)

mradetutu said:


> Visit the South African Embassy close to you or VFS office if any, let him apply for a Relative visa if you have your marriage certificate with you.


Why would I go through all of that for a 2 week visit? We have no intention to return permanently to SA.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

mradetutu said:


> Visit the South African Embassy close to you or VFS office if any, let him apply for a Relative visa if you have your marriage certificate with you.




A spouse DOES NOT qualify as a relative!


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

JS123 said:


> My husband (British) and I (SA) lived in South Africa for a few years, but then moved to the UK. My husband's spouse visa had subsequently expired, and there was no point for us to renew it.
> 
> We'll be visiting South Africa again soon, at which time my husband plans to enter SA as a tourist, (with the expired spouse visa in his passport). We'll be arriving on separate flights due to some other commitments. Would he have any issues entering the country in this manner?


There won't be any issues at all.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> A spouse DOES NOT qualify as a relative!


It's called a 'Relatives Permit' that is issued to 
relatives or spouses who intend to move to South Africa. But again not needed in this case.


----------



## 1395193 (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree!




2fargone said:


> It's called a 'Relatives Permit' that is issued to
> relatives or spouses who intend to move to South Africa. But again not needed in this case.


----------

